# LMO process in Calgary?



## Anders_ (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello everybody,

I have accepted employment offer, Project Manager, from a company in Calgary and they applied for LMO already seven weeks ago and still no response??!!!

I am Swedish and currently working in Sweden and never worked in Canada before so my LMO application is for a candidate outside of Canada. I have B.SC of Engineering and 15 years expeience.

I do not know why LMO process in Calgary takes such a long time??!! Every time I am asking the HR of the company in Canada about the update they answer just in two words by email 'nothing yet'!!!!!!!!

Can any body advise: How long I should be waiting for this LMO to know whether it is positive or negative??!! I heard, but I am not sure it is true or not, that 95% of the LMO applications for candidates from outside of Canada are usually rejected??!! Is this true??!!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Anders_ said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I have accepted employment offer, Project Manager, from a company in Calgary and they applied for LMO already seven weeks ago and still no response??!!!
> 
> ...


My LMO -in Alberta- took 16 weeks, and for the rest of my team has taken 14+ weeks. So far, all of them have been positive (27 altogether).

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Anders_ (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you for the feedback. I am surprised that LMO process takes 14+ weeks as per your feedback! My company in Canada told me at the time of LMO application that it takes around 4-8 weeks maximum in Calgary because the LMO process in Calgary is faster than other provinces in Canada?!
Is it possible to know from service canada when I can expect to get the feedback on my LMO application?! Or at least to know they have reached to which LMO applications date in order to try to predict when they can ready to the date of my LMO application?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

14-16 weeks is a common waiting time I've read from others. Many LMOs are rejected, depends how good the companies HR department is at writing the job description and advertisement. A wise company looking to hire foreign works will apply for pre-approval to hire temporary foreign workers, then there's no wait like this for LMO.


----------

